# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Máy cắt plasma cnc chất lượng tốt

## tienvu

PLASMA
Plasma là gì? Plasma sinh ra từ đâu ?
Chúng ta đều biết, vật chất ở trên trái đất này hầu hết tồn tại ở 3 trạng thái chính: rắn, lỏng và khí. Thể rắn như là mặt đất chúng ta đang sống, đại dương bao la chứa nước ở thể lỏng và thể khí là bầu không khí chúng ta hít thở hàng ngày. Bởi vậy ít ai biết đến Plasma. Plasma tuy không phổ biến trên trái đất, nhưng thật bất ngờ, nó chiếm đến 99% trong vũ trụ và không khó hiểu khi coi nó là trạng thái đầu tiên của vật chất.

Một biểu hiện dễ thấy của Plasma trên trái đất là những tia sét khi trời mưa, đó chính là Plasma. Mặt trời và những vì sao cũng là những khối Plasma khổng lồ. Vậy Plasma là gì?

Tưởng tượng như này nhé, bạn lấy trong tủ lạnh ra một cục đá to ở thể rắn, để ra ngoài nó sẽ tan ra thành nước ở thể lỏng, đem đun lên sẽ hóa thành hơi nước là thể khí. Nếu bạn cứ tiếp tục cung cấp một nhiệt lượng vô cùng lớn cho khối khí, các electron sẽ chuyển động hỗn loạn và tách ra khỏi nguyên tử, phân tử tạo thành các electron tự do mang điện âm chuyển động hỗn loạn quanh các hạt nhân mang điện dương. Đó chính là trạng thái Plasma. Tóm lại sự ion hóa mạnh của vật chất sẽ sinh ra trạng thái Plasma.

Plasma nguội là sự ion hóa khi nhận năng lượng từ các vật chất bên ngoài: bức xạ điện…

Plasma nóng là sự ion hóa xảy ra ở nhiệt độ cao do va chạm giữa các nguyên tử và phân tử khi được cung cấp nhiệt.

2. Ứng dụng của Plasma trong đời sống

Cùng với sự tồn tại của mặt trời, Plasma đã tồn tại hàng triệu năm trên vũ trụ. Tuy nhiên con người mới bắt đầu ứng dụng Plasma trong đời sống khoảng 60-70 năm trở lại đây. Xuất phát điểm ban đầu là làm sao để hạn chế sự oxy hóa dẫn đến các mối hàn máy bay chiến đấu bị hoen gỉ, người ta đã dùng tia Plasma để tạo ra một hàng rào khí trơ xung quanh hồ quang điện nhằm hạn chế sự oxy hóa khi hàn.



Plasma ngày nay cũng được ứng dụng rộng rãi trong y học như sử dụng Plasma nóng để diệt khuẩn, Plasma lạnh để điều trị lâm sàng cho các vết thương ngoài da. Y khoa thẩm mỹ dùng Plasma để trị sẹo vết mổ, làm mờ vết nám…

Đỉnh cao của ứng dụng Plasma thì phải nói đến máy cắt Plasma. Máy cắt Plasma ứng dụng rộng rãi trong ngành cơ khí công nghiệp và cơ khí dân dụng trang trí nội ngoại thất.



II. CÔNG DỤNG CỦA MÁY CẮT PLASMA

- Máy cắt Plasma là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa công nghệ cắt sử dụng tia Plasma và công nghệ điều khiển tự động CNC để tạo ra sản phẩm cắt hệt như thiết kế của một bản vẽ nhất định. Công nghệ tự động này giúp gia công định hình các sản phẩm mà trước đây không thể làm được bằng tay như các hình dạng phức tạp, các hình chóp… góp phần thay thế sức lao động của con người và đa dạng mẫu mã các sản phẩm mới.

- Máy cắt Plasma ứng dụng trong công nghiệp cơ khí hạng nặng để gia công cắt phá, cắt bản mã phục vụ kết cấu nhà xưởng, kết cấu nhà zamin. Máy cắt Plasma còn được dùng cắt chi tiết máy móc. Bên cạnh đó, những ứng dụng nổi bật của máy cắt Plasm trong cơ khí dân dụng gần đây đang nhận được rất nhiều sự quan tâm của các xưởng cơ khí nhỏ như: làm cnc nghệ thuật cổng cửa, cầu thang, lan can, trường rào, trụ đèn, tranh ảnh nghệ thuật… điều mà trước đây chưa bao giờ từng có khi chỉ sử dụng công nghệ uốn và đúc. Các sản phẩm cơ khí dân dụng đa dạng hơn, mẫu mã đẹp và sáng tạo hơn góp phần tô điểm ngôi nhà, góc phố, thôn xóm ngày càng đẹp và sang trọng.

Cắt hoa văn cổng cửa

III. GIỚI THIỆU MÁY CẮT PLASMA MTA

​​​​​​​1. Máy cắt Plasma MTA – 1530 chuyên dụng cho các xưởng cơ khí nhỏ.

- Đặc điểm cấu tạo của máy cắt plasma MTA- 1530 Trục Y được đặt lên thép hộp đúc 150x100x5mm chống biến dạng vặn xoắn theo cả 4 hướng trên dưới trái phải ưu điểm vượt trội so với dùng dầm I hoặc H chỉ chịu được 2 hướng trên và dưới. Các dầm được khóa cứng và với nhau sẽ tạo ra một khung cứng và 2 dầm bắt thanh ray sẽ luôn đồng phẳng với nhau

- Hệ thống truyền động trục Y sử dụng thanh răng và bánh răng thẳng, hệ thống dẫn động sử dụng thanh trượt tròn giúp chuyển động êm, độ bền lâu dài, ít phải bảo trì bảo dưỡng và sữa chữa. Thanh ray được liên kết chắc chắn trực tiếp với dầm bằng các bulong với mặt độ dày 2 bulong/15cm. Chắc chắn hơn hẳn ray chữ T (thường dùng trong máy của Tàu) chỉ lên kết và các thanh nẹp khoảng cách > 100 cm được nẹp 1 cái. Chúng tôi không sử dụng thanh ray chữ T vì kết cấu này nhanh bị bào mòn, dễ rơ rão nên chỉ phù hợp làm ray đường tàu và ray lùa cổng cửa tự động, không phù hợp với máy CNC.

- Màn hình điều khiển 7 inch với đầy đủ các tính năng giúp tối ưu sắp xếp phôi để tiết kiệm vật liệu, nhớ vị trí cắt…

- Dù là dòng máy tiết kiệm chi phí nhưng máy cắt Plasma MTA 1530 vẫn được trang bị đẩy đủ hệ thống bảo vệ an toàn cho máy. Đó chính là tâm huyết, cũng là trách nhiệm của MTA. Để mọi sản phẩm ra thị trường đều hoàn hảo, MTA rất chú trọng dù cả những chi tiết nhỏ như hệ thống xích nhựa bảo vệ dây tín hiệu, bình bơm dầu để dẫn dầu đi khắp thanh trượt, chốt chặn hành trình để giới hạn không gian chuyển động cho trục X và trục Y… Bởi vậy sản phẩm cắt của máy đạt chất lượng cao, thẳng, mịn, ít sỉ và khiến khách hàng đã sử dụng máy MTA luôn thấy hài lòng.

2.​​​​​​​Máy cắt Plasma MTA Maxpro 2060 không thế thiếu cho các đơn vị gia công cơ khí hạng nặng.

- Trong khi các xưởng cơ khí nhỏ và các xưởng cơ khí dân dụng chỉ cần đến dòng máy MTA- 1530 thì dòng máy Maxpro 2060 hầu như không thể thiếu đối với các đơn vị gia công cơ khí hạng nặng với những thiết kế đặc thù của nó.

- Đầu tiên phải nói đến kích thước khổ cắt tối ưu 2mx6m phù hợp với khổ tôn công nghiệp. Khổ tôn càng lớn đơn vị sản xuất gia công sẽ càng dễ sắp xếp và tiết kiệm phôi, vì lượng vật liệu phôi dư thừa sẽ ít đi. Điều này tránh lãng phí và cũng giúp tiết kiệm chi phí nhân công đỡ phải nhiều lần nâng hạ phôi khi cắt.

- Một điểm đáng chú ý không kém đó là hệ thống dẫn động trục X với bộ đôi song mã hai bên thanh trượt TBI giúp máy có thể chạy tốc độ cao mà không rung lắc, cho độ chính xác lớn. Vị trí lắp thanh trượt vuông TBI của trục X được phay đồng phẳng tạo độ chính xác khi lắp đặt và giúp cho máy êm khi chuyển động. Chuyển động êm này góp phần giúp đương cắt sắt nét, thẳng và mịn

- Hệ thống dẫn động trục Y được chú trọng không kém khi được làm bởi thanh SBR30 thép hợp kim mạ Crom tạo độ chắc chắn và an toàn cho máy. Truc Y được làm bằng hộp 100x150 có độ cứng vững, đồng nhất và không bị  vặn nghiêng sau nhiều năm lắp đặt.

- Màn hình điều khiển 10 inch to rõ, dễ nhìn dễ điều khiển với đầy đủ các tính năng tối ưu: sắp xếp tiết kiệm phôi, xác định vị trí cắt…

- Thiết kế bàn cắt được Kỹ sư MTA chú tâm và tính toán để có thể chứa phôi với sức nặng lớn. Thành bể được chấn bằng máy chấn công nghệ NC. Hệ thống gân tăng cứng được làm bằng tôn 6mm, nan gài được thiết kế gài vòng cung để tăng độ cứng và tăng sức chịu lực cũng như hạn chế việc phôi cắt bị rơi xuống bàn, đỡ mất thời gian nhặt phôi.



3.MÁY CẮT PLASMA FINECUT 1530 CHUYÊN GIA CÔNG CƠ KHÍ CHÍNH XÁC.
- Nói đến gia công Plasma chính xác thì phải nhắc đến máy cắt Plasma Finecut 1530 của MTA. Thiết kế đặc biệt của dòng máy cắt này làm cho sản phẩm gia công của nó có độ chính xác cao nhất và được dùng trong nhiều công đoạn gia công thành phẩn sử dụng trực tiếp luôn. Một vài điểm nổi bật đáng chú ý như sau:

- Khung máy trước tiên được hàn từ thép hộp cứng vững và đồng nhất, sau đó để ngoài môi trường để khử hết ứng suất của vật liệu và mối hàn, giúp tạo độ chắc chắn và bền vững, dung sai không đổi theo thời gian.

- Toàn bộ khung máy được đưa lên máy phay giường công nghiệp khổ lớn để phay đồng phẳng vị trí lắp thanh trượt vuông cho trục Y và trục X nhắm đảm bảo độ chính xác tối đa cho việc lắp đặt máy

- Bản thân kết cấu máy đã là nguyên khối, đồng nhất độc lập với nền nhà xưởng, không cần gia cố trên nền nhà xưởng, ko chịu tác động của nền nhà xưởng và ảnh hưởng của việc lắp đặt do đó độ chính xác của máy là cao nhất và không bị thay đổi theo thời gian.

- Hệ thống dẫn động trục X và trục Y đều chạy bằng thanh trượt vuông TBI chính hãng đảm bảo máy có thể chạy tốc độ cao, chất lượng đường cắt sắc nét, mịn và thẳng.



IV. CHẾ ĐỘ KHI MUA MÁY CẮT PLASMA MTA
- Chế độ bảo hành dài hạn là ưu điểm của máy cắt Plasma MTA. Chúng tôi bảo hành hệ cơ khí của máy lên đến 24 tháng, hệ thống điện và cnc của máy 12 tháng. Tặng kèm bép cắt, điện cực để thoải mái test máy thành thạo. Kho mẫu hoa văn nghệ thuật là vấn đề được nhiều khách hàng quan tâm, và chúng tôi làm rất tốt việc đó. Kho mẫu hoa văn đa dạng, nhiều mẫu mã, liên tục được update mới để phục vụ cải tiến chất lượng mẫu mã sản phẩm.

- Các sản phẩm máy của nhiều đơn vị khác bán ra thị trường đôi khi cứ bán xong là xong. Nhưng Công ty MTA chúng tôi không làm như vậy. MTA luôn đồng hành cùng khách hàng để bảo hành, bão dưỡng máy và hỗ trợ kỹ thuật trọn đời máy. Chúng tôi có đội ngũ kỹ sư luôn thường trực để xử lý các vấn đề phát sinh trong quá trình sử dụng máy. Bởi vậy quan hệ giữa nhà cung cấp và đơn vị sử dụng máy đôi khi còn gắn bó khăng khít hơn rất nhiều so với thời điểm chốt máy.
CÔNG TY HỆ THỐNG TỰ ĐỘNG MTA

Website: https://maycncmta.com/ -  https://cnc24h.com/

Hà Nội: Số 38 TT6.2 Khu Đô Thị Đại Kim Nguyễn Xiển, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội

Hồ Chí Minh:Số 25A, Đường 24, P. Linh Đông, Q. Thủ Đức,TP.  Hồ Chí Minh

Xưởng sản xuất: X. Phú Mãn, H. Quốc Oai, TP. Hà Nội


Phòng kinh doanh bán máy:

Mr. Tiến 0934 256 266 - 0964 698 266, Email: kinhdoanh2.cnc24h@gmail.com

Chúng tôi cam kết luôn mang đến những giải pháp tiên tiến, chất lượng, bền đẹp làm hài lòng quý khách!

----------

